# Hatching



## Rory (Feb 21, 2007)

I would like to breed some mantids asit is nearing summer and for a bit of cash, even a small profit would be nice to have. What is the best way to start this process, breed your own or buy an ootheca from someone else? Is it time consuming? What do I feed nymphs on? What can I house them in? any other help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks! :shock:


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 21, 2007)

I would say that you are better off doing this for fun than for money. For me, it's been almost two months and it's a lot of fun, but I don't see a potential for profit yet. However, if you get your hands on an exotic species, that'll get you more cash than a more common species.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 22, 2007)

I speak for many guys by saying mantids isn't a hobby just to breed them and sell for profit. It is about anjoying keeping them for pets. Trust me you don't make much money anyway.


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 22, 2007)

That's right wuwu more for fun than money!!!  

AB


----------



## wuwu (Feb 22, 2007)

> That's right wuwu more for fun than money!!!  AB


but i didn't say anything yet. lol


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 22, 2007)

that was me lol


----------



## Rory (Feb 22, 2007)

the profit doesn't bother me alot at all, one penny is good enough. I have an exotics shop that buys all these guys baby insects and occasionally ooths but I'm the only guy around where I am with a mantis, so maybe i'm in for a chance for one penny, as I get free crickets :lol: .

Anyway, is it hard and time consuming? Can you give me all the info you have :lol: 

thnaks


----------



## Jwonni (Feb 22, 2007)

depends what species and how many your trying to produce

I have hatched a ghost ooth and its been about 30 minutes a day feeding and watering half one day then half the next but these ooths dont produce a great deal of young and i only had one

If you plan on selling ooths theres gonna be a lot less work than if your gonna hatch the ooths you produce and sell the young as you could be looking after hundreds of young till you sell them on instead of a handful of adults and just selling the oothes as they come out


----------



## Rory (Feb 22, 2007)

yea only ooths, no hatching yet. Will the female die 'prematurely' after laying them?

Also is it a good idea to house a pair in my greenhouse and they can behave naturally in there?


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2007)

It's unlikely you will make much profit from this. You can make enough to cover your costs but thats about it.


----------



## Rory (Feb 22, 2007)

what I mean is since I buy mantids anyway shall I breed them and sell the ooths to atleast bring back some money? or will the female after laying up and die almost instantly?


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2007)

> what I mean is since I buy mantids anyway shall I breed them and sell the ooths to atleast bring back some money? or will the female after laying up and die almost instantly?


They don't die after laying ooths. Most females lay from a few to several before they die of old age.


----------

